# New CTD Owner



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

welcome, same color as mine.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Read the old posts - some people in Minnesota and Canada had fuel gel issues but only on the most extreme days. And some folks had no issues.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats. ccasion14:


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome, you will do fine in the Michigan winter. Where are you at in Michigan?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the diesel family, it is winter here now and no problem at all and you will love the heated seats.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

DieselMan, Im in Washington... north of Detroit. 


Plans soon to come are tinted windows and HID/Projector headlamps and LED interior/license lamps. Besides that itll stay somewhat stock until the 36,000 mile warranty is up. Then its game on!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats on the CTD! Welcome to the Club!


-Brad


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! Congrats on your CTD.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Enjoy your new ride! Do some research too. It will make your ownership experience that much better.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations... Enjoy your new CTD....


----------

